# Licence to drive in abu dhabi



## BoroRich

Hi all.

There is a chance that I may be moving out to Abu Dhabi soon to work. I was wondering if I can drive on my UK driving licence or will I need to apply for one out there. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

As soon as you arrive you can drive a hire car with your UK licence, provided you have an International Driving Permit (even if the rental company doesn't ask for it). You can get one in the UK from major Post Offices and from the AA. 

As soon as you have your residency visa in your passport you must convert your UK licence to a UAE licence, If you have a UK passport and a UK licence it's a simple matter of some paperwork.


----------



## Waterflow

*Easy*

Take your UK licence and GO to taffic department ( Al moror street - 27th street ) .and they give you a UAE licence


----------



## AlexDhabi

Not quite that easy. You need these:
1) Residence visa
2) UAE ID card
3) Official translation of your licence 
4) Original UK licence
5) Money (sorry I can't remember how much)
The UAE driving licence is valid for 10 years and they don't take your UK licence.


----------



## Chiryu

Can they do the translation at the same place or do I need to take it to a specific place?

If so, anyone recommend a place? I'm going to have two toddlers in tow when I venture down to exchange my licence so need to be as prepared as possible to make it as hassle free as possible. If hassle free exists here that is!!


----------



## AlexDhabi

Official translation offices are small offices in several different places usually on back streets of the down-town area. If you go to a "typing office" they will direct you to one nearby if they can't help you. They are all small businesses (no great ones I can recommend). 
Hassle free? Unfortunately that is not possible. But your (or your partner's) employer's PRO can usually also help direct you as well.


----------



## Roadworrier

AlexDhabi said:


> Official translation offices are small offices in several different places usually on back streets of the down-town area. If you go to a "typing office" they will direct you to one nearby if they can't help you. They are all small businesses (no great ones I can recommend).
> Hassle free? Unfortunately that is not possible. But your (or your partner's) employer's PRO can usually also help direct you as well.


If you go to the Police Licensing office they have a translator and copy place all in the same building, along with an ATM, the eye examination room and a small sandwich shop while you are waiting for your number to be called. it took me under 90 minutes to get my number, take my Virginia license to get translated, eat a sandwich, get my eyes examined, pay the fee, get my picture taken (ironic since you have to bring a passport-size photo), and get my license.


----------



## Chevy105

Will you need both parts of your UK licence. I have my photo card but am hunting for the paper section at the moment!!


----------



## Paraguanero

Dear Friends,

Cheers to everyone!!!

I am new in this forum, this is my first message from now on I will be annoying you   with some questions, cause I am waiting an offer for a long term contract in Abu Dhabi. This would be mi first international experience, so I am plenty of doubts. Thanks in advance.

Regarding this thread, once you have your driving license... Is easy buy and later sell an used car?... I won't be able to buy a new car at the first instance because I don't have a credit record in the UAE, so, I'm thinking in buy an used car, basicly to drive my kids to the school and some extra curricular activities. When would be possible, I am going to apply for car loan, I think sell the used car and buy a new one to keep it during my long stay in the UAE.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hi


If I am not mistaken currently there is not such thing as a credit record in the UAE so as long as you have the money to repay the car you should be okay. The amount t you can borrow will most likely be based on what you earn,

Bea


----------



## Paraguanero

> If I am not mistaken currently there is not such thing as a credit record in the UAE so as long as you have the money to repay the car you should be okay. The amount t you can borrow will most likely be based on what you earn,
> 
> Bea


It's good to know it


----------



## judithbyerly

I've been driving for years and I have heard people drive like nucases in Dubai. It there any laws to decide who is at fault if involved in an accident. Does anyone know what is required to drive a car there? Cost to ship of my cars there, insurance, etc. Thank you all.


----------



## AlexDhabi

First of all, this is for all emirates except Dubai and Dubai has a separate forum.

UAE roads are mostly wide, straight and fast. Driving standards are generally poor and challenging - fast traffic with a combination of lane-hoggers, tail-gaters and weavers. You get used to it quickly.

Generally you have to call the police when you have an accident, however minor, and they (or designated organisation such as Saaed in AD who charge for attending the scene) decide on the spot who is at fault. The one at fault gets a fine. All parties involved need a ticket/accident report in order to get their car fixed (and you are compelled to go through insurance). Most times the assessment of fault is fair (these days).

Check the police website for the emirate you are moving to for the regulations on driving licence and imports.


----------



## Mangerhanagment

I know this thread is old but if any other people do a search and want to know the process, i just went through it today so here's how to transfer your licence in Abu Dhabi.

I'm from the UK so it might differ depending on your nationality. For Uk to UAE you need;

1) a translated copy of your driving licence. My HR department done this for a small fee but there is a translation office in the licensing building so you can get it there. Didn't notice how much it cost sorry

2) original UK driving licence. In 17 years of having my licence, I have never gotten round to getting the photocard type so i only have the paper one and this is not a problem. Never even asked me if i had a photo one

3) Passport and residency visa. They'll ask to see this. I took along a photocopy of both pages as well and the woman at the desk kept these. You do not need an Emirates ID card apparently, as although I'm still waiting to collect mine, I wasn't asked for it

4) "no objection letter" from your employer. I don't know what it actually has to say as mine was in arabic but I'm sure your employer will know what you need if you ask them

5) 200 dirhams to get the licence. Take cash as I don't know if they accept any other forms of payment


no need for any passport photos, eye test or forms to fill in. You just go to the traffic and licencing department on 27th street and muroor as said previously in the thread. I went about 1530ish and there was nobody waiting, so i got taken right away and was out with a licence within 10 minutes. Quite painless.


----------



## busybee2

BoroRich said:


> Hi all.
> 
> There is a chance that I may be moving out to Abu Dhabi soon to work. I was wondering if I can drive on my UK driving licence or will I need to apply for one out there. Thanks


u can convert your uk licence to a uae one as soon as you have a residence visa. be aware that once you are a resident of the uae you cannot legally use your uk licence, you should then only use your uae licence when renting around the world, its not legal anymore, the rta here should send it back to the dvla, but they dont, you can easily get a new one when you return to live permanently in the uk without any issues.


----------



## busybee2

Chiryu said:


> Can they do the translation at the same place or do I need to take it to a specific place?
> 
> If so, anyone recommend a place? I'm going to have two toddlers in tow when I venture down to exchange my licence so need to be as prepared as possible to make it as hassle free as possible. If hassle free exists here that is!!


its quite easy now didnt used to be.... they will do everything there.


----------



## busybee2

Chevy105 said:


> Will you need both parts of your UK licence. I have my photo card but am hunting for the paper section at the moment!!


need both bits.


----------



## busybee2

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken currently there is not such thing as a credit record in the UAE so as long as you have the money to repay the car you should be okay. The amount t you can borrow will most likely be based on what you earn,
> 
> Bea


yes it will done on your salary, who you work for etc. no credit history here needed as such. note if you work for some construction companies or others then it can be difficult to get loans.


----------



## Andy17

Anyone know what letter you need if your other half has sponsored you?


----------



## rsinner

Andy17 said:


> Anyone know what letter you need if your other half has sponsored you?


If you are just talking of an NOC just get the sponsor to write a couple of sentences: mention your name, passport number, and that "he/she has no objection to you applying for a DL"
Thats it


----------



## Andy17

rsinner said:


> If you are just talking of an NOC just get the sponsor to write a couple of sentences: mention your name, passport number, and that "he/she has no objection to you applying for a DL"
> Thats it


Thanks for the reply. Turned out I didn't need it anyway. Went in and had my licence translated cost 100AED then in for licence to be done. Had to show Emirates ID application and pay the 200AED and a few minutes later I had the liecence. Whole procedure about 45 minutes. Most of that waiting to be called up to have the matter dealt with.


----------

